# Frustrating Leopard!!!!!!!



## DICKSTER (Jan 21, 2008)

A RUNDOWN OF MY PROBLEMS SINCE INSTALLING LEOPARD:
 1. LOSS OF 3- GAMES-QUAKE 111 ARENA; FALCON 4.0; PODRACERS: NO LONGER SUPPORTED UNDER LEOPARD.
 2. PRINTERS: CAN'T DELETE COMPLETED PICTURES; CAN'T SCAN TO COMPUTOR ON EPSON RX620 USING THE SMART PANEL.
 3. CAN'T DELETE ITEMS FROM EXTRA INTERNAL HD. OR EXT. HD.-BOTH ARE LOCKED WHEN I USE " GET INFO" THEY ARE GRAYED OUT. TRIED ALL I KNOW TO UNLOCK BUT TO NO AVAIL!!!!!
 4. COSTS--$130.00 FOR LEOPARD--$130.00 FOR 500 GIG EXT. HD. BECAUSE OF NEED WITH TIME MACHINE. $3.00 FOR A BOTTLE OF ASPIRINS BECAUSE OF ALL THE HEADACHES LEOPARD HAS GIVEN ME.
 5. USED TO LOVE MY APPLE COMP.-TIGER AND PANTHER SYSTEMS WERE GREAT.
 6. APPLE; WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO STRAIGHTEN THIS MESS OUT?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 21, 2008)

Did you do a clean installation of Leopard?  I've heard people having better results this way.  Even an Archive and Install would have been better, but then you would have had to delete the old System folder to clear up space.

As for your games, did you check the sites for these applications to see if they had patches to make them work in Leopard?  I know that at least the id games (Quake 3, etc) have patches that id Software or whoever created the port have released.  Sometimes, it's just a matter of them creating a Universal Binary that would run properly under the Intel Macs if that's what you have.

Regarding your printers, you might have to see about getting updated drivers.  If you did an upgrade, it's possible that the drivers for Mac OS X that were provided by the printer manufacturer when you installed them were only for Tiger.  Check the appropriate printer manufacturer site for updated printer drivers for Leopard.

And really, how necessary was it to upgrade to Leopard?  Tiger is still working fine for me and I probably won't upgrade until the retail version includes 10.5.2 (or whichever release that makes Leopard more stable).  There are many other ways of performing backups without having the glitz that Time Machine brings.  And considering what Microsoft has done to their community regarding new versions of Windows, the fact that OS X has stayed the same price for so long is quite a testament and not something to gripe about, IMO.  Heck, for just 20 dollars more you can get the family 5-pack....something I have YET to see Microsoft do for its customers.

The only mess I would think that Apple has right now is the fact that it's not scaling to meet the demands of its customers.  Apple is no longer that little company that could, no longer the underdog.  Apple is doing quite well for itself now but it's acting the same way it did when it was in the red during the late 90s and early 00s.  And unless they change this IMO, the ride that they're enjoying now will eventually slow down.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Feb 1, 2008)

CAPS LOCK!!!!!11!!one!!!1


----------

